# One paring knife, which one?



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

So, I have picked up a tojiro dp chef's knife and I have a vic paring knife ... im looking to get a second paring knife - something a little higher quality.

If you were going to purchase one paring knife - which would it be?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

This one:





  








328_1_n.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2016








http://www.epicureanedge.com/


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Happy with my parer from Delbert Ealy

http://ealyknives.com/





  








100_1316.png




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup Del makes one of my favorite parers. His AEB-L blades are hard to beat. MM's are the old style profile the newer ones are more gyuto like.





  








c7cb4a30-9407-4fc2-9922-0d91e1ced8ed_zpsmhf39ogu.j




__
mike9


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It does matter what you intend to use it for.  I love my little $10 Robert Herder 85mm.  1mm carbon blade that flat tapers from spine to .12mm at the edge, and with little effort I've made it even thinner than that.  Takes a very steep edge very easily.  I bevel it only on the right side.

I use it for skiving lemon peel to the perfect spritzing thickness.  In all honesty I don't use parers for much.

Rick


----------



## oetzi (Jan 14, 2016)

I can recommend the MAC HB-40 Chefs pairing knife. I have a Global, but I love this pairing knife, the MAC stays really sharp a long time. The birds beak version PK-25 is tempting, you could get something that can tackle some other jobs. Its not a ton of money, don't know if thats enough of a step up, depends on which Victorinox you have.

I am no expert, but fits my hand perfectly - I have medium-large hands.

Here is a couple of pictures from the web.





  








s-l1600 (1).jpg




__
oetzi


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








s-l1600.jpg




__
oetzi


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Another really nice paring knife is the Shun Classic - probably one of the best from that line. Excellent fit and finish and they get stupid sharp. The Chef's knives should have that profile.





  








34092.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 20, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a lot of things their chefs knife should have.

Again your usage determines the particular parer.  I personally would never consider one in VG-10 steel, doesn't do well at steep angles, and an especially big pain to sharpen to that.  Carbon and AEB-L on the other hand are made for this, SG-2/R2 also.


----------

